# Sonus Perfect Shine Kit ? Help and advice!



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok..so this whole "Detailing" and taking proper care of my car is new to me...but I'm a little lost with all the products and stages that are recommended for proper cleaning, treatment and waxing etc...

However, I have found various "starter packs" for a novice like myself...and was wondering if anyone has used this Sonus kit: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/complete- ... d_365.html

Just looks like a simple pack for me to follow....any views/advice ?

Thanks in advance.
Michael


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Sonus stuff is good, but trying to correct Audi paint by hand is going to hurt, even DA's such as the Megs G220 will struggle..

I would suggest investing in a polisher, a DA to start with, then move onto a rotary..

Rotaries don't deserve the burn through paint in a millisecond, just be careful with them, especially if you're using a wool pad, plus they need a lot less pressure than a DA..

Get yourself onto Detailing world and Autopia for advise on both how to clean your car and spend all your money..


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

forget the kit, if you already brought the kit use it in your bathroom/kitchen. VW paint is quite hard and I really wouldnt try and do it if you havent done it before.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

BLinky said:


> forget the kit, if you already brought the kit use it in your bathroom/kitchen. VW paint is quite hard and I really wouldnt try and do it if you havent done it before.


Well I'm not looking at winning any prizes or the like.....just want to ensure that the car is properly looked after and in good condition...but without the need to have a professional do it for me every 2 or three weeks...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Well one option is to get a professional (such as myself :roll: ) to do it once, get the paint as good as it can be, then you just keep on top of it..


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

To be honest I have had it done professionally...but I want to keep the car as best I can and treat it properly...


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

well you need to find out what the last guy used and keep it up, mixing products can lead to bad reaction which can lead you to have a bad reaction in your chest. cheapo is not the way to go, spread the cost over the life of the car, cheapo starter kits doesnt make sense, especially when the kit talks on restoring polish and enhancing polish/ polish is polish you dont need 2 in a kit and not ones than come in a sqeesie bottle, even comes with separate wax and sealent? assuming its real sealent tested proven which i doubt, how do they plan on keeping the wax on the sealent / sealent on the wax, the idea is for 1 of the product to bond to your paint work for as long as possible, if either one is legit, the top one will just fall off? these little hints suggest A:/ they dont have a clue or B:/ they dont really care about quality of the products/your car or C:/ they're just after your hard earned money and none/most of the products are jokes and they asumme you wont care because your car is ever so slightl cleaner than before. look at each item included in the kit and have a good think about it.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

What did you have done before - full Detail inc Paint Correction and Protection?

If so you need to at least start by looking at your washing and drying 1st.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> What did you have done before - full Detail inc Paint Correction and Protection?
> 
> If so you need to at least start by looking at your washing and drying 1st.


Well chap I had something called Autoguard Paint Protection put on.....


----------

